# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  أين أنت يا نجفة؟؟؟؟

## كورينا

* 
  (أواخر السبعينات )
 أيام كُنا وكانت أيامنا 
  الحياة كانت جميلة وبسيطة 
  هناك ذكريات حلوة جداً 
  يحزننا زوالها 
  خصوصاً تلك التى عن الحبيبة الأولى 
  التي توسدت القلب بالطول والعرض 
  النظرة ليها كانت تبعث في المشاعر خَدراً 
  مثل نسيم بارد مفاجئ في نهار صيف ساخن
  فجأة إنزوت عن الكون
  لا أدري أين هي الآن
  وجنتيها كانت تضئ بهما جانبي الطريق
  شعرها ضفيرات منسوجة كالغزل 
  أطول من الليل
  ومرّات تمشطو زي بنات العرب  في محطات القطار 
  أشبه بالنجفة ...تضئ الظلام بجمالها
كانت المشكلة كيفن أعبِّر ليها عن حُبِّي 
  وكيفن بس أقابلها وأملأ عيوني بيها
كان الخوف من عيون الناس
في زمن  كان يشتط بنا الخيال
 في سماوات المحبه
 تبادلنا الرسائل
وعشنا أجمل اللحظات مع أول غرام 
ولكن ... إختفى كل شئ ...
مع إختفاء نور النجفة ..
**********
 يا ترى أين أنت الآن يا ....(نجفة)
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ان شاء الله تلم فيها
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الله يديك الفي مرادك
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*يارب رجع النجفه للحبيب كورينا
*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

يارب رجع النجفه للحبيب كورينا



 يا عظمة النجفة إختفت من قبل 30 عام
الآن تكون بقت فانوس وشريطو حرقان
دهـ لو كانت على قيد الحياة ..
*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ان شاء الله تلم فيها



 وين يا الغساني
ما خلاص نستنا وخلتنا وخليناها كمان
ودعنا حلم الماضي وأفراحو وكل الكان وكان
هجرنا أحلى أمل سقيناهو دمعاتنا الحنان
*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

الله يديك الفي مرادك



 اللهم امين
*

----------


## jafaros

*معقولة من سنة 70 ولسة بتفكر فيها 
إنت وفي خالص يا كورينا
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كورينا
					

يا عظمة النجفة إختفت من قبل 30 عام
الآن تكون بقت فانوس وشريطو حرقان
دهـ لو كانت على قيد الحياة ..



الجمال لاينتهى وانما ينطفئ بريقه  وتظل اشاراته باقية تصارع التجاعيد وتتمنى توقف عجلة الزمن.........انه ياحبيبنا كورينا قمر  مضئ  ولكن تغطيه غيمه من الايام ودورانها ولكن يظل قمرا........ويكفي النجفه سحرا انها مازالت حته فى جواك......وبعد ثلاث عقود طلاك طيفها فحرك سكونه بدواخلك والتى بدت لي  كبركان خامل لكنه يمكن ان يثور في اى لحظة ......وقد ثار بركانك حتى عم القرى والحضر وفاض احرفا خطتها اناملك
                        	*

----------


## klmn699

*First of all, Seller need to know the customer's personal needs, to explain to them the characteristics abercrombie fitch outlet these materials and special material features, such as high index lenses have a thcheap designer sunglasses, light weight, beautiful, comfortable and comprehensive advantages in kcheap designer sunglassesd customers to view their aesthetic value or use other effective means abercrombie fitch outlet promotion to demonstrate various features of the lens, including the use of ultraviolet light box shows UV filter coating works; with silk outline to demonstrate the effectiveness of the coating against scratches, and customers from share product knowledge
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شليل وين راح
                        	*

----------

